

Redesigning the CV - accredible
http://blog.accredible.com/post/48637265910/redesigning-the-cv

======
west1737
I haven't used a resume in 10 years. Maybe if it was more relevant, that would
change.

~~~
andylstephenson
May I ask what's relevant for you? Github account, personal recommendation,
portfolio?

------
devavratdr
Open and peer-reviewed... its like Wikipedia of certification!

~~~
dannyking
Hey, co-founder here. Well put! That's pretty much our vision here; we want
people to be able to self-certify their knowledge/learning/expertise by
uploading proof of learning onto the certificate itself for all to see - the
learning itself is what we should judge learners on, not a grade. This way all
learning can be credible on your CV, not just that which was done within a
school/institution. Check out <http://www.accredible.com/3> for an example of
a Cert I made for a Coursera course I did!

~~~
devavratdr
Cool! I'd done this Gamification course too, though I had enrolled in a lot of
other courses as well, so I couldn't keep up with all the deadlines and didn't
earn a certificate.

------
ed_
Very interesting, guys. The peer-reviewing's a great idea.

------
emersonmalca
Great for online students!

~~~
dannyking
Glad you like it!

------
yfaber
amazing platform for online students!

~~~
andylstephenson
What do you think is the best part: being able to demonstrate your
knowledge/understanding or gaining a more complete certification?

~~~
devavratdr
I think the best part is the fact that demonstrating your
knowledge/understanding that occurred throughout your learning journey is
being utilized to gain a more complete certification. This way, the learner
can focus on the learning itself!

------
thatsreallyme
Nice design

